# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Vrouw: pijn in je onderbuik, wat nu

## FRANCOIS580

Vrouw: pijn in je onderbuik, wat nu 


*Pijn in je onderbuik of in je bekken. De meerderheid van de vrouwen kan er zéekr over meepraten. Do oorzaken van pijn in je onderbuik zijn uiteenlopend gaande van erg onschuldig en zelfs de aankondiging van een blijde gebeurtenis tot levensbedreigende aandoeningen. Hoe herken je de verschillende oorzaken van pijn in je onderbuik en zijn gevolgen?*


Pijn in de onderbuik of in het bekken komt dus erg vaak voor. Buikpijnen kan zowel acuut als chronisch zijn. Het herkennen van deze buikpijnen en zijn gevolgen is belangrijk, raadpleeg in alle gevallen zéker je huisarts. Gelukkig hebben buikpijnen soms een onschuldige oorzaak gaande van constipatie en een geïrriteerde darm over pijnlijke maandstonden tot het volledig in de knoop liggen van je buik.

*Pijnlijke maandstonden: niet normaal*

Maandelijks worden vele vrouwen geplaagd door pijnlijke maandstonden. Ook al lijkt dit eerder onschuldig, toch zijn pijnlijke maandstonden niet normaal, en is een bezoek aan je huisarts zeker aan te raden. Pijnlijke maandstonden kunnen symptoom zijn van veel ernstigere aandoeningen als endometriose. Tijdens elke cyclus maakt je baarmoeder nieuw slijmvlies aan. Bij een bevruchting nestelt zich een eitje in dit slijmvlies. Wordt er geen zwangerschap vastgesteld, dan zorgen je maandstonden er voor dat het ingenestelde maar eitje wordt uitgestoten. In sommige gevallen ontwikkelt dit slijmvlies zich echter buiten de baarmoeder. Dit slijmvlies ontwikkelt zich zowel naar boven als beneden, dit laatste met erg pijnlijke lichamelijke betrekkingen tot gevolg. Ontwikkelt dit slijmvlies zich naar boven, dan zijn de gevolgen zo mogelijk nog erger. Daardoor kunnen zowel je eierstokken als je volledige buikholte aangetast worden. Wordt niet tijdig ingegrepen.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*


- FRANCOIS580-

[URL="http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/2012/03/[B]

----------


## Wendy

Ik heb gelukkig nooit erge last van mijn menstruatie

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Zoveel te beter Wendy, dat kun je best missen!

----------


## Wendy

Inderdaad. Ik ben daar wel blij om. Want ik zie wel andere ervaringen om me heen.

----------

